# Which cuber has done the most contribution to Cubing?



## abunickabhi (Feb 19, 2021)

Which cuber has done the most contributions to the community? I know there are lot of fast cubers, content creators, theory makers, speedcube designers etc.

Lets say we pick more categories like this and find which cuber has done the most amount of contribution.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 19, 2021)

You ought to have Phil Yu and Gil Zussman in the poll


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> You ought to have Phil Yu and Gil Zussman in the poll


Forgot to add them. Thanks for mentioning. I am unable to add more options to poll now, even after clicking edit poll.


----------



## Agam Chawla (Feb 19, 2021)

My Reasons for my votes :
1) Jessica Fridrich- Literal creator of the most popular method of speed solving i.e. CFOP for the most popular cube. Fact- 18 out of the 20 top 3x3 averages people are by CFOP users.
2) Nathan Wilson- Has one of most videos having a lot of views. Has the natural talent to create different types of cubes. Has made cubing more famous and entertaining to watch by providing different aspect of cubing.

3) Dylan Wang a.k.a. J perm- most famous and subscribed YouTube channel provides the most interesting and comedic reviews and teaching the basics to the advanced tips which make entry for people in the community more easier.

4) Phillip Lewicki- With all his famous videos showing the aspects of Cubing competitions and the great time over there he is also the creator of Monkey League. This league just made 2020 a bit more better by providing competition like atmosphere with videos to watch during cubing and also showing another side of all the famous cubers with making more cubers famous like Matty, Leo and Tymon.

5) Jayden McNeill- easy choice, has so and by so I mean soooooooo much knowledge of cubing, knows so many algs, has so many techniques, provides so many insights in his YouTube channel(so less subs he has plz sub to him), has a free news teller in Gmail(sub to that to) and has a pretty expensive but great paid course with guarantee of improving
He is just the best just the God.

6) Feliks Zemdegs- Not even gonna explain as no one can argue 

7) Kit Clement - one of the most responsible cubers and a great part of the community.
Important member of WCA. FYI also posts actively in this platform.

8) as an other option MAX PARK- also not gonna explain but just to summarize has proved that cubing is for all and the community accepts everyone.
For those who do not know he has autism but has reached to the heights of cubing. One of his most notable achievements is the only one other than Faz to hold the WR average for 3x3 in the previous decade.

Well that took a lot of time and typing
Hoped you enjoyed
Also a thank you for the person making this thread abunickabhi as it is really interesting to see everyone opinion.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 19, 2021)

We forgot Erik Akkersdijk lol.
He brought the WR single down to 7.08 from 10.36 almost single handedly.
He created the best 2x2 method along with Gunnar Krig (EG=Erik-Gunnar if you don't know)

Some more recommended additions to the poll:

Stefan Pochmann: Has anyone counted the number of pochmann methods that exist??.

Daniel Beyer and Chris Hardwick: without them, 3 style wouldn't have been in existence. In fact, Chris Hardwick contributed a lot to cubing theory too.

Ron van Bruchem: He founded the WCA in 2003. No comps without him

Andy Klise: Thank him for those PDFs you see at Cubeskills and many other places.

Whoever ran the Cubing World channel: Huge thanks to them for contributing so many resources to the community.

Gilles Roux: The Roux Method. Proved that cubing isn't necessarily algs.

Chris Olson, Shotaro Makisumi, David Singmaster, Herbert Kociemba, Odder(Oscar Roth Andersen), Jaap Scherphuis, Thom Barlow, Zbigniew Zborowski, Michael Gottlieb and Christopher Mowla are some more persons who have contributed a lot to cubing.


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 19, 2021)

Robert Yau- big cubes master
Dylan Wang- brought a lot of people into cubing basically singlehandedly, amazing tutorials 
Feliks Zemdegs- nearly halved WR, brought cubing back


----------



## qwr (Feb 19, 2021)

Agam Chawla said:


> 1) Jessica Fridrich- Literal creator of the most popular method of speed solving i.e. CFOP for the most popular cube. Fact- 18 out of the 20 top 3x3 averages people are by CFOP users.


No she didn't create it, but her site in the early internet collected info and greatly popularized it.


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 19, 2021)

Chris Tran


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 19, 2021)

I did:
Robert Yau (Does this need to be explained)
Kian Mansour (Roux Pioneer)
Others (I want Gilles Roux PLZ)
Feliks( Easy choice)


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 19, 2021)

hmmmm, missing one major person from that list. Though I guess he would win by default


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 19, 2021)

Zbigniew Zborowski, Gilles Roux: Am I a joke to you?


----------



## carcass (Feb 19, 2021)

Ron Van Bruchem, Tyson Mao, Erno Rubik are all missing. Maybe Dana Yi too. Mats Valk made VLS and the Valk line
I think that Jessica Fridrich was less important than Feliks Zemdegs because CFOP wasn't invented by Fridrich, she only popularized it. Feliks has done so much that no one else could have. I did, however, vote for both people. 


WarriorCatCuber said:


> Zbigniew Zborowski


This is probably the person who has done the most at the top level, along with Jayden Mcneill. Although people may say that ZZ is no longer viable, notice they always leave out EOcross and EOarrow. The creation of ZBLL along with the ZZ method, which with cross and arrow is just as good as cfop and roux, makes him crucial in the evolution of cubing. ZZ users also tend to be really smart( lookin at you @GenTheThief ). Jayden Mcneill made cubing a sport, he invented, or at least popularized F<RU>F' F2L. 
Just one more note about Feliks, he popularized the f<R>f' inserts which I use in my solves all the time.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 19, 2021)

For people missing on this list, I’d say that Erno Rubik should definitely be on here, as well as Erik <insert last name here> (maybe?). I voted for Jessica Friedrich (inventor of the most popular speedcubing method today), Bob Burton (one of the original founders of the WCA), Lucas Garron (he has done so much tech stuff for cubing), Kian Mansour (he took Roux to whole new heights), and Feliks, well, because he’s Feliks.


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 19, 2021)

"most contribution" is kind of nebulous, but it seems that we're all treating this as some sort of popularity contest anyway, so my vote goes to…

Shuang Chen (qq280833822), the "cs" of csTimer, who also wrote the 3×3×3 solving libraries that almost every timer uses (min2phase and min2phase.js).

(If I were more vain I'd have voted for myself, but honestly, for all the work here I'm known for (scramblers, god's number bounds), Shuang Chen has done a lot of similar work as well, and _better_.)


----------



## Scriv58 (Feb 19, 2021)

Without Erno Rubik‘s contribution through his brilliant invention all these other names would most likely not be well known.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 19, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> For people missing on this list, I’d say that Erno Rubik should definitely be on here, as well as Erik <insert last name here> (maybe?). I voted for Jessica Friedrich (inventor of the most popular speedcubing method today), Bob Burton (one of the original founders of the WCA), Lucas Garron (he has done so much tech stuff for cubing), Kian Mansour (he took Roux to whole new heights), and Feliks, well, because he’s Feliks.


Jessica Friedrich isn't exactly the "inventor" of CFOP. She just genned some algs and popularized it (Not that that isn't significant, but I'm just trying to clarify things.).


----------



## Athefre (Feb 19, 2021)

Jessica Fridrich did more than just make a website with OLL+PLL algs. She may have learned the method from friends, but what they were doing was a basic version of cross and F2L pairs. Jessica discovered that F2L pairing could be more advanced. So she developed more corner+edge possibilities.

Also, I agree with xyzzy. This is a popularity contest as these things usually go. It isn't a real analysis of which person has contributed the most.


----------



## Silky (Feb 19, 2021)

Where's my boy Ryan Heise??


----------



## The Cubing Fanatic (Feb 19, 2021)

I voted others, this might be a strange pick, but I think one of the most contributing cubers out there is Chris Tran. The first guy to implement magnets on a large scale, the first guy to come up with a good clock, etc, the list goes on. The guy was and is an amazing innovator and cubing would never be the same without him.


----------



## carcass (Feb 19, 2021)

@xyzzy I would have voted for you if you were on the list. Or maybe you are secretly Jayden McNeill and put in someone else's WCA ID, and I did vote for you...


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 19, 2021)

carcass said:


> @xyzzy I would have voted for you if you were on the list. Or maybe you are secretly Jayden McNeill and put in someone else's WCA ID, and I did vote for you...


jayden Mcneill is 
@ottozing on the forums


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 20, 2021)

Agam Chawla said:


> 3) Dylan Wang a.k.a. J perm- most famous and subscribed YouTube channel


Just saying, TheMaoShia was the first cubing channel to hit 1 million subscribers in 2016 although hasn't uploaded in 2 years, and Cuby has 2.91 million subscribers and is still active.



The Cubing Fanatic said:


> Chris Tran.
> the first guy to come up with a good clock


From what I understand the angstrom clock is total garbage. Qiyi was the first company to make a good OTB clock.
But I agree that Chris was a super important part of modern cubing hardware. He was also really important in the early popularization of ZBLL back in the 2010 era.

My _others_:
Erno Rubik,


Silky said:


> Ryan Heise


Chris Hardwick, Stephan Pochmann, and Ron van Bruchem.

I find it hard to nominate anyone in modern cubing history to have contributed the most to cubing, when the contributions were method fine-tuning rather than complete development.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 20, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> My _others_:
> Erno Rubik


What did he do to cubing?
;
edit: in case it wasnt clear, im just joking


----------



## Scriv58 (Feb 20, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> What did he do to cubing?
> ;


I rest my case


----------



## JKS (Feb 20, 2021)

maybe Matts Valk?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 20, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Just saying, TheMaoShia was the first cubing channel to hit 1 million subscribers in 2016 although hasn't uploaded in 2 years, and Cuby has 2.91 million subscribers and is still active.
> 
> 
> From what I understand the angstrom clock is total garbage. Qiyi was the first company to make a good OTB clock.
> ...


Gilles Roux?


----------



## tx789 (Feb 20, 2021)

What do you mean by contribute?

To me the term contribute requires them to of made something that changes cubing be it software, methods, or WCA related. 

So that means big youtubers don't really count. Almost the entirety of popular cubing videos on youtube aren't contributing anything new (unboxings and reviews have existed for a very long time and it is rare to see anything new (cyoubx's discussion of hardware isn't the same old stuff you have seen for like 12+ years)). Max Park has broken a lot of WRs but hasn't contributed with anything directly (true some might be inspired because of him). 



when you consider a bunch of fundamental things over looked like hardware, WCA regs, alg optimisations there is a lot of stuff that goes somewhat uncredited or at least gets forgotten in a few years. Since young cubers aren't super interested in those parts of cubing.


----------



## Agam Chawla (Feb 20, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Just saying, TheMaoShia was the first cubing channel to hit 1 million subscribers in 2016 although hasn't uploaded in 2 years, and Cuby has 2.91 million subscribers and is still active.
> 
> Ummmmmmmmmmm can you speak Spanish because I can't JKKKK
> Thanks for introducing a couple of new channels BUT J perm still has TUTORIAL with UNBOXINGS with speaking English so that's how I thought


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 20, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> What did he do to cubing?
> ;
> edit: in case it wasnt clear, im just joking


I agree too. Erno Rubik could have done much more contributions to cubing. He should have been more active in cubing and pushing the boundaries, rather than running a company and just making profits.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 20, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> I agree too. Erno Rubik could have done much more contributions to cubing. He should have been more active in cubing and pushing the boundaries, rather than running a company and just making profits.


I think that it’s great that he ran a very successful company. He deserved all the money that he made, and he is the one who created the cube after all, so you can’t really criticize that.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 20, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I think that it’s great that he ran a very successful company. He deserved all the money that he made, and he is the one who created the cube after all, so you can’t really criticize that.


He could have done much more, and done what the WCA did much earlier?

After the one world championship in 198x, there was no followup, there was no community buildup worldwide, or good speedcube designs, just Rubik running his company and selling more of the 1-2TPSmaxable 3x3s, Although I am not complaining, but he could have helped cubing grow and especially speedcubing grow, if he had the will to do it.


----------



## efattah (Feb 20, 2021)

Seems to me the obvious choice is Marc Waterman, and he isn't even on the list.
He and is group totally dominated cubing from 1983 to 1989 and produced more advancements than any other single group.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 20, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> He could have done much more, and done what the WCA did much earlier?
> 
> After the one world championship in 198x, there was no followup, there was no community buildup worldwide, or good speedcube designs, just Rubik running his company and selling more of the 1-2TPSmaxable 3x3s, Although I am not complaining, but he could have helped cubing grow and especially speedcubing grow, if he had the will to do it.


While I agree Erno Rubik certainly could have done more to grow cubing, what he did do was so much more important that anyone in the poll. If all of the people in the poll were never born, cubing would still most likely exist. You can't say the same about Erno Rubik.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 21, 2021)

efattah said:


> Seems to me the obvious choice is Marc Waterman, and he isn't even on the list.
> He and is group totally dominated cubing from 1983 to 1989 and produced more advancements than any other single group.


True, I hope all the corner first variants and waterman method should enter back into the cubing scene and be adopted by fast solvers.


----------



## Silky (Feb 21, 2021)

So this is a list of important figures in method development. Not in order of importance but in historical order. Influence will be included at the end.

1. Waterman => as @efattah said this was the first major development of an advanced corners first method. The method was also published with a full alg set. On top of this Watermen was a very success cuber. This is the first widely available method due to publishing*, something that becomes very important in the 1990s.

2. Frederich => This is pretty self explanatory. Creator of an extremely popular method but more importantly made the method widely available online leading to it's growth. It was a relatively simple method which made it ideal for learning. Big4 Method

3. Lars Petrus => Like Frederich Lars made his method widely available online. This was also a large step in fewest move methods with implementation of blockbuilding and the preorienting of edges. Big4 Method

4. Ryan Heise => Probably the most significant advancement in advance fewest moves methods. Heise was a completely intuitive method with non-linear blockbuilding leading to simultaneous edge orientation and permutation. Most importantly it standardize commutators and conjugates which becomes important in 3BLD. He also creates HTA which is a human viable version of computer optimal solving. This also is the first orient first method with implementation of domino reduction,now a standard in FMC. The Heise methpd took on a cult following achieving 17 second averages.

5. Gilles Roux => The creator of the Roux method a hybrid of corners first and blockbuild. An additional note is that he was able to take advantage of improvements of hardware. He also contributed greatly to fewest moves with Roux and NMLL. Gilles was also the most successful user of the method he created getting 12 second averages. Big4 Method

6. Zbigniew Zboroski => Creator of the ZZ and ZB method. ZZ implemented EO first and genreduction which was quite significant. More than this ZBLS/ZBLL was a massive development in alg sets, probably the most important. ZB created a significant buzz of possibly being the single best method, although wasn't fully realized due to the intimidating alg count. This being said many people have learned full ZBLL but are most used in combination with ZZ/Petrus. Big4 Method.

7. @shadowslice e => From 2006-2015 there was a significant drought in method development. Although there were methods purposed none stood out as significant/had any following. Shadowslice spured the modern renaissance of method development. Created several advanced method which show significant potential and implemented very advanced technique not really seen since Waterman. Creator of SSC, M-CELL, Briggs, and later 42. A true legend in modern method development.

8. @efattah => Another very important figure in advanced method development. He has been the only person to systematically investigate and improve upon a 'historical/extinct'. Developed Very large alg sets for LMCF and WaterRoux. 

9. @Imam Alam => A fairly overlook and underrated method developer. Created advanced method 2GB and HSC which( 2GB ) implemented lossless blockbuilding. Very very good methods for FMC especially due to openness and flexibility.

10. @Athefre => Again a pretty underrated method developer. Creator of the MI3 method which is a sort of advanced version of M-CELL. He developed NMLL, A3, ACMLL, NMCLL, and advanced complex blockbuilding techniques.

11. @Devagio => creator of YruRU and Mehta method both of which are advanced method that have recently exploded in popularity. Mehta specifically has seen massive development over a very short period of time and has surpassed Petrus in popularity making it a member of the now Big5 Methods. 

The most influential devs imo would be 1) shadowslice e 2) Frederich 3) Waterman and an honorable mention to Heise. Shadowslice e has had the greatest influence on modern method development spurring the modern advance renaissance of method development. This is in addition to creating several high potential methods. Frederich is a pretty safe bet due to creating most popular method to date as well as making the method widely available online. Waterman is last pretty much the same as @efattah has said above. Creator of the first advance methods, first published method, and one of the fastest cubers in the dark ages.

Disclaimer. I may have gotten a bit of the history wrong so feel free to correct me.

Key
* I may have exaggerated the reach of the publishing of his method.


----------



## SenorJuan (Feb 22, 2021)

While not strictly a 'cuber' , the influence of Daqing Bao ( of Dayan ) on hardware design was significant. The basic 3x3 was almost unchanged for 30+ years, his novel design led to many advances is a short period of time, with records tumbling and speedcubing gaining attention and popularity.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 22, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> While I agree Erno Rubik certainly could have done more to grow cubing, what he did do was so much more important that anyone in the poll. If all of the people in the poll were never born, cubing would still most likely exist. You can't say the same about Erno Rubik.


And this is the smocking gun in the discussion. Good point!. While many have contributed to the cube development AFTER it was invented Erno deserves the utmost respect for his discovery of the original concept of the 3x3 cube. It has been truly remarkable how far some of our community has taken and extended & developed these ideas tough!!! ...Which is of course the idea of this thread!


----------



## Silky (Feb 22, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> And this is the smocking gun in the discussion. Good point!. While many have contributed to the cube development AFTER it was invented Erno deserves the utmost respect for his discovery of the original concept of the 3x3 cube. It has been truly remarkable how far some of our community has taken and extended & developed these ideas tough!!! ...Which is of course the idea of this thread!


That and all of the wonderful lawsuits


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 22, 2021)

Silky said:


> That and all of the wonderful lawsuits


Yeah all these law suits from Rubiks company is a bone in the throat for the cubing community.

Erno Rubik should do more to help speedcubers, and not just make profit.


----------



## qwr (Feb 22, 2021)

Did we mention the people who founded the WCA and organized the first comps like Ron van Bruchem, Tyson Mao, Bob Burton


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 22, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Yeah all these law suits from Rubiks company is a bone in the throat for the cubing community.
> 
> Erno Rubik should do more to help speedcubers, and not just make profit.


Erno Rubik didn't do anything. The seven towns company did.

@qwr I did mention Ron van Bruchem somewhere at the back of this thread and Bob Burton is on the poll. Tyson Mao is another noteworthy mention.


----------



## qwr (Feb 22, 2021)

unpopular opinion: Panagiotis Verdes for making the first mass produced 6x6 and 7x7. For the time it was revolutionary


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 22, 2021)

qwr said:


> unpopular opinion: Panagiotis Verdes for making the first mass produced 6x6 and 7x7. For the time it was revolutionary


also for being a pain in the *** for DaYan lol


----------



## qwr (Feb 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> also for being a pain in the *** for DaYan lol


oh yeah 
I just noticed today if you go to twisty puzzles museum site, the very first puzzle listed is the "real" v-cube 3 if the cube followed the patent lol https://twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=3378


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Erno Rubik didn't do anything. The seven towns company did.
> 
> @qwr I did mention Ron van Bruchem somewhere at the back of this thread and Bob Burton is on the poll. Tyson Mao is another noteworthy mention.



Erno choose to have SevenTowns hold his IP. He was complicit and active in the litigation in 2017. SevenTowns being the main driver does not excuse Erno from this.


----------



## Alexander (Feb 22, 2021)

to me kinda looks like an incompleet list of choices:
Ron van *Bruchem*
*Zbigniew* Zborowski
*Guus* Razoux Schultz
Jaap *Scherphuis* 
*Dan* *Harris* 
*Per* Kristen *Fred*lund 
Lars *Vandenberg*h 
Stefan *Pochman*n 
Joël van *Noort* 
Erik *Akkersdijk* 
*Chris* *Har*dwick 
*Peter* *Jansen* 
Rene Schoof
Anneke Treep
Kurt Dockhorn

And the list goes on and on and on and on


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 22, 2021)

I voted feliks at first because he inspired so many people to become cubers, but then I realized jessica fridrich was an option, so I had to choose her.


----------



## Alexander (Feb 22, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> I voted feliks at first because he inspired so many people to become cubers, but then I realized jessica fridrich was an option, so I had to choose her.



Multiple votes are allowed.


----------



## Minerobloxerq (Feb 22, 2021)

I personally think it is JPerm


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 22, 2021)

Erno had no control on that. The company he worked with started that lawsuit, and many other thin


abunickabhi said:


> Yeah all these law suits from Rubiks company is a bone in the throat for the cubing community.
> 
> Erno Rubik should do more to help speedcubers, and not just make profit.


Erno was not the one who started the lawsuit, the company he worked with did. They also did many other things he did not want. Erno Ribik has always been interested in speedcubes and speedcubing. He is now starting a rubiks speedcube line.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 22, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Erno had no control on that. The company he worked with started that lawsuit, and many other thin
> 
> Erno was not the one who started the lawsuit, the company he worked with did. They also did many other things he did not want. Erno Ribik has always been interested in speedcubes and speedcubing. He is now starting a rubiks speedcube line.



Just going to requote myself. 



Kit Clement said:


> Erno choose to have SevenTowns hold his IP. He was complicit and active in the litigation in 2017. SevenTowns being the main driver does not excuse Erno from this.


----------



## Andytu! (Feb 22, 2021)

Scriv58 said:


> Without Erno Rubik‘s contribution through his brilliant invention all these other names would most likely not be well known.


This is the way! ~ God loves you 3247


----------



## Varun Ambadi (Feb 23, 2021)

If Erik Akkersdijk was in the poll, I would have voted for him


----------



## sigalig (Feb 26, 2021)

If I could vote for him, my vote would be Stefan Pochmann. Noah Arthurs would come close as well. But obviously I have a bias with these choices 

also thanks to everyone who voted me, although I’m not sure I deserve to be on a list with these giants

Also to anybody who needs convincing that Roman has done a ton for the community, feel free to visit bestsiteever.ru


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 2, 2021)

sigalig said:


> also thanks to everyone who voted me, although I’m not sure I deserve to be on a list with these giants


MBLD is so cool!!!!(so are you) You pushed it's limits further single-handedly. That's why you do deserve to be on that list.

Also, only a handful of people can get a successful 7BLD, let alone a sub 12 min one.


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 2, 2021)

Voted Fridrich for working on and popularizing an advanced lbl approach. Regardless of your opinion on CFOP, no doubt it got more people deep into cubing due to it being both easy and fast.

Zemdegs for his incredible job breaking so many wrs, and pushing 3x3 as far as he did.

and other, for Gilles Roux and Chris Tran.


----------

